# Visit Ireland offer 2015



## Stanner

Just got back from the NEC and Camping Ireland /Irish Ferries have another discount offer for April-May-June & Sept-October this year.

Mon-Thurs - Day crossings on the regular (non Swift) Ferries for £99 each way for Motorhomes (no length supplement) and 2 Passengers.

I've just priced a crossing Holyhead-Dublin & Rosslare-Pembroke in June at £349, so £198 is a big saving.

You can book in advance and only use the campsites you choose to from a list when over there.

NB - the ferry booking confirmation and the Flyer must be produced at the campsite to get the offer rate of 20€/night

The reverse is too large a file to post, so PM me if you want a copy emailed.


----------



## Stanner

PS Forgot to say that bookings have to be made by *14th March *


----------



## 79144will

*ferries booking*

Just tried to book for march return sept ,price = £340,so just the same ,is there a code or offer code,regards Bill


----------



## nicholsong

Stanner

Thanks. Is it downloadable? If not, please send by e-mail to

[email protected]

Thanks in advance.

It would be even better if it includes France

Geoff


----------



## Zoppydog

*Flyer*

You have a PM


----------



## Stanner

To save pfaffing about with emails try downloading the pages from this dropbox link.

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/z8nudrhmi31l636/AABuK0UWJ85g3D2TmWCYwi0Sa?dl=0


----------



## dghr272

The Apple Farm, Cahir, is listed and whilst it's a nice site, just be aware dogs are not allowed.

Terry


----------



## aldra

Will phone them

I wonder what a transverse trailer and scooter would add to the price

I'm hoping trailers are allowed in the offer

It seens they accept Tesco vouchers but add £20 fee each way  

That makes it £238 return

It the trailer isn't exourbitant we may book for sept and take a chance

I fancy going to Ireland

Aldra


----------



## suedew

Oh goody will be having a look at that when we go on Friday, want to investigate my roots. John likes the golf courses, shall i tell him bike or clubs :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## Stanner

suedew said:


> Oh goody will be having a look at that when we go on Friday, want to investigate my roots. John likes the golf courses, shall i tell him bike or clubs :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Sue


Pick up a flyer while you are there as it will save you having to try and download my scans.

They are in Hall 4

Stand: 4511

Camping Ireland
Kilshanny
Michaelstown
Cork
Ireland
Tel: 00353 2541896


----------



## aldra

*Ferry ireland*

Check with ferry

£45 each for small trailer

Aldra


----------



## Stanner

79144will said:


> Just tried to book for march return sept ,price = £340,so just the same ,is there a code or offer code,regards Bill


Please read the flyer?

You cannot book this offer on line only by phone or email.


----------



## Stanner

Stanner said:


> PS Forgot to say that bookings have to be made by *14th March *


Sorry Sorry - just checked for myself realised my mistake the deadline for booking is the 

11th March.

One week to go.


----------



## flyinghigh

Great just booked a month of May, just need the good weather to go with it!


----------



## jhelm

Do you know what the extra charge for 2 kids 15 and 13, where do they leave from in France, how is the weather in June or Sept.


----------



## Stanner

jhelm said:


> Do you know what the extra charge for 2 kids 15 and 13, where do they leave from in France, how is the weather in June or Sept.


1 - No, you will need to check on the Irish Ferries website.

2 - What has France got to do with this offer, it is only for Holyhead - Dublin and/or Pembroke - Rosslare

3 - Sorry, but I won't know the answer until early October.


----------



## BritStops

Typical. We're going in August...

But then again we did buy the Acsi book for travelling round Europe in August 

Steve


----------



## Stanner

BritStops said:


> Typical. We're going in August...


But the offer wouldn't have been any good to you as it doesn't apply in July/August.


----------



## BritStops

Stanner said:


> But the offer wouldn't have been any good to you as it doesn't apply in July/August.


Yeah, that's my point. Typical!

Steve


----------



## Stanner

Don't worry she's getting older and will refuse to go anywhere with you soon.:wink2:


----------



## Stanner

I forwarded some of the questions asked on here to Aideen at Camping Ireland and she has advised that any queries in respect of routing, timing and additional passengers should be directed to Irish Ferries as they are the only body in a position to give a definitive reply.

It must also be remembered that bookings under this offer cannot be made online, only by 'phone or email quoting the offer code "ICCC".


----------



## suedew

Stanner said:


> Pick up a flyer while you are there as it will save you having to try and download my scans.
> 
> They are in Hall 4
> 
> Stand: 4511
> 
> Camping Ireland
> Kilshanny
> Michaelstown
> Cork
> Ireland
> Tel: 00353 2541896


All sorted and ferry company very helpful, they managed to get the spelling of our names wrong despite me doing the delta alpa bit, all sorted on third attempt.


----------



## Stanner

Just had this email regarding copies.



> With regard to using a copy of the flyer. I discussed this at our committee meeting yesterday. There is some concern that some parks may not accept a copy. Therefore it would be better if people had an original copy. The best thing is if you get people to email me with their address and I will post them a copy of the flyer. Please note that as these were offers were being promoted at the shows in Birmingham & Manchester and both are linked with each other we will only distribute the flyer up to the 11th March as well.


Email address....... [email protected]


----------



## Stanner

Just a reminder if you want to get the offer Wednesday 11th is the cut off date.

I've just booked for May @ £99 each way so I checked the website for the crossings I had just booked and it is £135 each way PLUS a £5.00 admin fee (which you don't pay with the offer) so that's a £77 saving.


----------



## Stanner

Found this when researching things to do in May ................
http://www.fathertedshouse.com/

Ahh - go on, go on, go on .... you know you want to visit.


----------

